# MISSING - Westminster Maryland



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Alshin, my little 5 month old Peach & Cream kitten is missing. 

We are in Westminster which is north west of Baltimore, and only about 15 minutes south of the Penn. state line. If anyone here is from Maryland/PA. Please keep your eyes open. 

Here is his flyer with contact info. 

http://angel.pwnd.org/adoptions/alshin/missing.html


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

OMG...I am so sorry. I will be praying he comes home safe.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a fringhtening situation - I strongly hope for you to find him soon - he is such a sweet kitty!
ps maybe suggesting the gender of the kitty will help a little more in finding him - I assumed male :?: but Ashlin sounds rather feminine?


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

Ioana; lmao!!! I can't believe I forgot the gender.   

But yes, he's a male. 

At any rate about an hour after I posted this, but several hours after he had been missing I heard his little meow at my door step. I went around posting flyers up all around the complex right before I posted here, so perhaps maybe someone had him or found him and brought him back to my complex. 

There is no where he could have possibly been "hiding" inside the entrance way to the building. 

At either rate I'm soooo glad he's back!

Thanks!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh thank Goodness - I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## shrubzilla (Jul 29, 2004)

that's very wonderful to hear!!!!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

